# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.52.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG & EMMC tool  Version 1.0.52.0 Update.   JTAG Tool news: 
 Added:
- support Samsung SGH-i537 Galaxy S4 active (Read/Write/EasyRepair) - First in the world.
- support Samsung GT-S6312 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
- support Alcatel OT-X090S Modem (Read/Write/Boot Repair)
- support HTC Desire S (Read/Write)
- support ZTE-N788  CDMA (Read/Write/EasyRepair) - First in the world.
- support for CPU MSM7625  EMMC Tool news:   - Box firmware updated , ISP connection are more stable now.
 - Samsung GT-i9300  EMMC tested pinout uploaded to support
 Fixed size detection bug, improved speed.*

----------

